# Please help me



## Cubing Forever (Aug 31, 2020)

I have been cubing for 3 months. I tried my hand at 3bld 2 months ago but haven't got a single success. I forget my whole memo after a few edges. I am still not able to understand speffz until now. Please help


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Aug 31, 2020)

Hope this helps you.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 31, 2020)

when you learn speffz, just write down your letter pairs, until you're able to memorise them. Once you've done this for a while, start trying to memorise them without writing them down


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Sep 1, 2020)

Try 2BLD first, that helped me a lot.


----------

